
Theme Songs or OST Suggestions? - gj0
Here are some from my side :<p>- TVF PITCHERES SONG-THE RELEVANT SOUND : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bvEG3Ac1qHg<p>- Lord of the Rings : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QPJT12-wrCY<p>- Hans Zimmer - Time (Inception) : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=RxabLA7UQ9k<p>- Interstellar Main Theme - Soundtrack by Hans Zimmer : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=UDVtMYqUAyw<p>- IP man : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=tMk4RP-q6e8
======
napsterbr
My favorites when it comes to games:

\- Final Fantasy VIII -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kAwpgW29M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kAwpgW29M)

\- Castlevania SOTN -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ghd3tvsNAs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ghd3tvsNAs)

\- Uplink -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QliQ0livbeQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QliQ0livbeQ)

\- Simutrans -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9obpifVR40&list=PL8B83EB211...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9obpifVR40&list=PL8B83EB2119AE73C9)

I love using all of them as programming "playlists"! The entire FF franchise
has great OST. I just prefer FF8 because it was the one I used to play on my
childhood :)

Edit: Remembered some more great ones :)

~~~
gj0
Thanks, for the programming "playlists" :)

------
nejo_blam
I found the soundtrack from several Snowboard/Skateboard's video nices:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1zEBh5HLH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1zEBh5HLH8)

The GTA London one, too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KVZEJUqCYY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KVZEJUqCYY)

Also:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM)
(
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM&t=1408s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM&t=1408s)
/
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM&t=2286s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84OaS2-tNiM&t=2286s)
)

------
scrungus
every line of code you write converts ~1 nanogram of testosterone to estrogen.
you must learn to control your time in the machine or your time in the machine
will control you.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGhmejIRwj-
WCOLxvChOu...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGhmejIRwj-
WCOLxvChOuhLUhWd7prkf4)

stay focused cyber warrior

